# Cable management and painting Antec 900



## viczulis (Dec 31, 2007)

Damit Bobbie after seeing all the other Antec 900 cases in the gallery section. And how nice they looked i figured i better do something with my case.
Dam then I'll have to go to my boys case he also has the 900 then to the wifes case.
Anyway heres my pics before. Dam most of been drunk when I installed. lol


----------



## pbmaster (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry to say it, but that tubing looks terrible...


----------



## viczulis (Dec 31, 2007)

yea it is. I got rig all apart getting ready to paint cage. Well first i got to do some cutting.
I'll have pics up in a day or so when its all done. Well it cant look any worst then this lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 31, 2007)

this was done with a dremmel and some auto door edge guard to smooth the cut edges.

Flipping the PSU seemed like a must to me.






Link to the paint as well if it interests you!

http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=31


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 31, 2007)

i just gave up on trying to tame the mess in my 900. i've got way too much crap to cram inside. im selling it now. my TJ07 will be here soon. then my water setup will be finished.

here's a pic....


----------



## viczulis (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks sneekypeet I just finished cutting holes and spraying cage. I ended up doing in black I wasnt sure how holes would look in red.(where I cut through) I think black would hide better. Sprayed one coat tonight I'll put one more on in morning and hopefully i will be back up and running in the evening.
Dam fitseries3 you do got alot in there I would give up on that too. Is the TJ07 a full size case?  Yea I had two TV cards in mine and took out and put in other computer. I really never put to much thought into the wiring as you can tell. Until I started looking at these forums. LOL  But I do love working on these things.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 31, 2007)

No problem....get some pictures up already.....lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 31, 2007)

TJ07 is HUGE!!! i've got a thermochill PA120.3 and 2x PA120.2's going in it, along with 3 8800gtx's, 4 raptor x 150gig drives, WD 1tb drive, dvd-rw, q6700, 2 Laing D5 pumps, and a evga 780i all going in my black TJ07. the q6700 and 3x 8800gtx's all watercooled. it's a tight fit but once the sidepanels are on, you'd never have any idea such a monster was inside.

good luck on your 900 mods!!! i still like the 900.


----------



## viczulis (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay here's pics of cut out and painted. Now time to put back together.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 31, 2007)

oooooooooooo....its black and shiny...nice work so far....hope your wiring goes good as well!


----------



## viczulis (Dec 31, 2007)

Well I'm finished, 100 percent better than it was. It could be better but I'm happy with it.
What a pain in the ass 
While I was at it I changed out ps to a 700w ocz.
All I got to do is fire it up yet. I just hope it fires back up lol


----------



## Hawk1 (Dec 31, 2007)

100% better. You can actually get some airflow in there now. Great work (and well worth it IMO).


----------



## viczulis (Dec 31, 2007)

Yea Baby up and running 
I guess I'll wait awhile before I do wifes and boys
No sense in getting fustrated again today.


----------

